# Spoiled Rotten



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Molly turned 10 weeks old today.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Wow! Lots of chew toys! Happy Birthday, Molly.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Perfect title. I just bought mine 3 new toys today at Tractor Supply.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

She has a lot more toys than she really needs, but they have kept her from chewing anything she isn't supposed to. I like my furniture without teeth marks in it ;-)


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah like you said--I'm so glad our German Shepherd pup is out of that stage.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

makes me want another little one


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh she is just gorgeous. i'm with whit and wanting another one. 

beautiful photo Brett. rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pretty girl with colorful toys


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

She is a DOLL, Fish...got almost as many toys as mine..:redface: ..but we LUV 'em..

Hope ya don't mind..but when you put up this post the pix below just jumped into my mind..NOW, you talk about spoiled ROTTEN !!! ..This a 2cool all-time classic...

(I'm sorry, Trodery....I just HAD to do it..)


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Love the pic. in the toys. Last one reminds me of my mutts later years. Hips got bad and she just didn't get along to good on stairs either.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

What a cute puppy. I remember I used to pick up a new toy everytime I when to petsmart for my great dane and then I watched as she just tore them up.....lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cute pup and very lucky as well to have all those toys!



Tortuga....you crack me up!


----------

